# Hilfe zu GRUB

## Rikyu

Hallo habe gerade Gentoo installiert und mit GRUB gestartet habe auch Windows ohne Probleme in GRUB einstellen können, nur mein vorhandenes SuSE 8.0 bekomme ich nicht eingestellt.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die Suse 8.0 zusätlich aus GRUB starten kann ?

Gruß RikyuLast edited by Rikyu on Thu Jul 11, 2002 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tooly

Hallo Rikyu,

Du brauchst doch nur den Eintrag für Gentoo in /boot/grub/menu.lst zu kopieren und den title und die Pfade neu anpassen.

z.B.

title Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel=/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7

title Suse

root (hd0,wo eben der kernel von suse liegt)

kernel=/boot/wie_immer_der_auch_heissen_mag root=/dev/deine_suse_/_partition

mfg

  tooly

----------

## Rikyu

Genau so hatte ich es eigentlich gemacht ging aber nicht.

Dachte da wäre noch was besonderes zu beachten.

Na dann muß ich mir das heute abend noch mal genauer anschauen.

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## ploptor

[quote="Rikyu"]Genau so hatte ich es eigentlich gemacht ging aber nicht.

[/quote]

HI,

hast du vielleicht Gentoo und SuSE auf 2 physischen Platten verteilt?

Dann muesstest du Grub noch anweisen das er von der SuSE-Platte auch booten kann.

----------

## Rikyu

Nein es ist die gleiche Platte, was aber eventuell sein kann ist das ich auch unter linux für die /boot eine eigene Partition habe den Eintrag in menu.lst aber auf die / Partition gesetzt habe.

Aber danke für die Tips  :Smile: 

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## flimmerfix

 *ploptor wrote:*   

>  *Rikyu wrote:*   Genau so hatte ich es eigentlich gemacht ging aber nicht.
> 
>  
> 
> HI,
> ...

 

Was macht man denn wenn man Gentoo auf der einen Platte (hdb) und Suse auf der anderen (hda) hat?

----------

## Rikyu

Also ich habe es auf herkömmlichen weg nicht hinbekommen, entweder konnte GRUB die Bootpartition von Suse nicht lesen oder wenn ich den Kernel und alle zugehörigen Dateien mit auf die Bootpartition von Grub verschoben habe kam ein Kernelpanic  :Sad: 

Meine Lösung mit der es funktioniert:

Lilo in die Root-Partition von Suse Installiert und über Grub so aufgerufen wie man auch den Bootloader von Windows anspricht. Nicht die eleganteste Lösung aber funktioniert.

Ist vielleicht auch ne Lösung wenn Suse auf ner anderen Platte liegt.

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## ploptor

 *Rikyu wrote:*   

> Ist vielleicht auch ne Lösung wenn Suse auf ner anderen Platte liegt.
> 
> 

 

Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht.  :Smile: 

Gruss,

ploptor

----------

## meyerm

Hmmm. Komisch. Ich hatte ebenfalls probleme meine SuSE 8 Partition zu booten. Allerdings habe ich das bisher immer auf meine Unfaehigkeit geschoben (ok, und auch auf meine Unlust, habe es nicht gerade oft probiert da ich viel zu neugierig auf Gentoo war  :Smile: ).

Ach ja: Mein SuSE hat wie Gentoo eine eigene physikalische Platte. Grub liegt (glaube ich auf der dritten=Windows-Platte). (upps, ich muesste mal schauen ob sich mein Windows noch boote laesst, habe ich seit Wochen nicht mehr angeruehrt...  :Wink: )

Naja, dann probiere ich es nachher doch noch mal aus. Notfalls eben auch mit der lilo-Variante, die ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte...

----------

